# Fire Pig Starter



## KuRensan (May 13, 2010)

I made an clearer pic of the fire starter of pokemon B/W
No shading



Spoiler
















I'm going to do the rest later ^^

EDIT: to do the grass, water type can take a while because they stand behind the Pig
EDIT2: These are made by me so ask if you want to use them for thinks but don't say they're yours


----------



## Berthenk (May 13, 2010)

Wow, look awesome! Keep up the good work, I'd love to see the rest!


----------



## KuRensan (May 13, 2010)

Made the grass type:


Spoiler











I hope you like him


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 13, 2010)

Doesn't look bad, but they're really begging for shading.


----------



## creativ (May 13, 2010)

There are already clear pics


----------



## yuyuyup (May 13, 2010)

fire pig starter sounds like a kinky dirty republican sex move


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 13, 2010)

In what way does Pokabu sound like _a kinky dirty republican sex move_?


----------

